# Wilds Discus **NEW PICS DEC 9**



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, I know - I swore I would always keep the tank bare bottom. It was SOOO easy to keep clean, but it just doesn't seem right to keep wild fish in a bare tank, so thanks to April, I added two bags of whitest of white sand and I threw in a couple of pieces of driftwood. I don't know how any of you keep your sand clean - I spent 45 minutes just this morning with the python. There must be an easier way.

Anyhow - here are my tank puppies from this evening.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

very nice discus indeed. where you got the Heckels?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Shelley !!!!

Very beautiful shots with the white sand + woods. Your discus are happier now with the woods + sand, just by looking at their extended fins. The water is crystal clear. Well Done !!!!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow! adding the white sand really makes the wilds look brighter. The whole tank looks nicer now. Makes me want to add white sand too.

Is this pool-filter sand? Its a little tricky to siphon fish "excretes" from sand substrates. If this is pool-filter sand, then the sand itself is heavier, which means its easier. when you have sand, you will notice (similar to bare bottom) that most of the "stuff" tend to collect over a certain area (depending on the water currents in tank).

When you do the water change, hold the siphon about 0.5"-1" above the sand and the "stuff" will get sucked up because they are lighter than sand. If you let them stay in sand for too long, then the sand sticks to it and it will be heavier and a pain to remove without loosing too much sand. 

Sand like aragonite on the other hand tend to be very light (mostly) and you will loose some sand with each water change.

HTH


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

its the instant aquarium sand from caribsea. like eco complete with biological water in with it. its not as light as silica sand and doesnt suction up the python nearly as easy. more like coarse salt size.
looks great. now diaper those fish!! lol. i think they like it.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> very nice discus indeed. where you got the Heckels?


It's a secret, Kevin!!! I'll pm you 



Peterchow said:


> Hi, Shelley !!!!
> 
> Very beautiful shots with the white sand + woods. Your discus are happier now with the woods + sand, just by looking at their extended fins. The water is crystal clear. Well Done !!!!!


Thank you, Peter. I really appreciate your support. Yes - they are MUCH happier and way more active.



aprils aquarium said:


> its the instant aquarium sand from caribsea. like eco complete with biological water in with it. its not as light as silica sand and doesnt suction up the python nearly as easy. more like coarse salt size.
> looks great. now diaper those fish!! lol. i think they like it.


Do you sell fish diapers too???!!! Put me down for a box or two


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

April,

Its a great product thanks for bringing it in , i remember getting three bags to get my project going.I find it easy to clean, and my cories and company rearange it everyday to their liking It does compliment the discus and any other fish once its in there.



aprils aquarium said:


> its the instant aquarium sand from caribsea. like eco complete with biological water in with it. its not as light as silica sand and doesnt suction up the python nearly as easy. more like coarse salt size.
> looks great. now diaper those fish!! lol. i think they like it.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Once again thanks for sharing your pics they all look great.Now... are you willing to let say one or two go ??? J/K the more i see pics of everyones wilds , i get the itch to add a few more !



-N/A- said:


> I know, I know - I swore I would always keep the tank bare bottom. It was SOOO easy to keep clean, but it just doesn't seem right to keep wild fish in a bare tank, so thanks to April, I added two bags of whitest of white sand and I threw in a couple of pieces of driftwood. I don't know how any of you keep your sand clean - I spent 45 minutes just this morning with the python. There must be an easier way.
> 
> Anyhow - here are my tank puppies from this evening.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> Once again thanks for sharing your pics they all look great.Now... are you willing to let say one or two go ??? J/K the more i see pics of everyones wilds , i get the itch to add a few more !


I know I should, but I just can't - they're my kids!!! Actually, I would never be able to rehome these fish as most have lived through the plague and I'd always be afraid of them being carriers  I just hope they don't get much bigger - I don't have any room for a bigger tank  If/when you get a chance to add more wilds, GO FOR IT!!! You know you won't regret it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So envious. It's a great looking tank. Don't worry about the poop, they don't show up in pics. I love the sand. Can't wait until I can get mine tomorrow.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Aaaaaaah - Shelley - those wilds are STUPENDOUS ! Love 'em !
Some day !
Paul


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! I like the one with lots of spots. I think its WILD season now. I'm seeing a lot of wild discus pictures lately and they are nice.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

awsome! i like wild discus only ! 
the best i see, thks for sharing!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking collection.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Shelley, tank looks awesome! Adding that sand really makes the discus stand out color wise. How do you find them with that ... are they less skittish?

And cleaning sand is a technique, it won't be long till you get the hang of it.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> So envious. It's a great looking tank. Don't worry about the poop, they don't show up in pics. I love the sand. Can't wait until I can get mine tomorrow.


Won't be long now before you're starting at a tank full of your very own 



emile said:


> Aaaaaaah - Shelley - those wilds are STUPENDOUS ! Love 'em !
> Some day !
> Paul


STUPENDOUS !!!! Ah shucks - I'm blushing  Thanks, Paul



MELLO said:


> Looking good! I like the one with lots of spots. I think its WILD season now. I'm seeing a lot of wild discus pictures lately and they are nice.


Yeah, April did a really good job with that permanent marker she used to add all the nice red spots It's great to see everyone's wilds isn't it?? Only wish there were more.



pisces said:


> awsome! i like wild discus only !
> the best i see, thks for sharing!!!


Thanks, very much. I'm kinda partial to wilds too - well I guess that's kinda obvious 



target said:


> Very nice looking collection.


Thanks, Daniel. After all this time, I think I'm finally happy with this tank


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

traco said:


> Shelley, tank looks awesome! Adding that sand really makes the discus stand out color wise. How do you find them with that ... are they less skittish?
> 
> And cleaning sand is a technique, it won't be long till you get the hang of it.


Thank you  Yes - they are MUCH calmer. They still get spooked and I have about half a dozen with scratches and scrapes, but I can live with that. You are right about the color - they have just POPPED since adding the sand and the water in the tank is crystal clear. Now I'm thinking of adding sand to the other tank I swore would always be a bare bottom tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thank you Now I'm thinking of adding sand to the other tank I swore would always be a bare bottom tank


Do eeeeet! I hate seeing a big pile of poop in my cube every morning (mostly wood shavings). I'm going to strategically drop some coloured gravel into the sand when it's in so that the poop won't be noticeable.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Do eeeeet! I hate seeing a big pile of poop in my cube every morning (mostly wood shavings). I'm going to strategically drop some coloured gravel into the sand when it's in so that the poop won't be noticeable.


Oh, I'm very much thinking black sand!!!! It's going in the angel tank so black would actually work really well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooo....that would be very nice. If you're going that route, don't go sand. Get some EcoComplete and just plant it. Even better.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Oh, I'm very much thinking black sand!!!! It's going in the angel tank so black would actually work really well.


Be careful about black sand, its like a black car, shows all the dirt, including poop. You want poop colored gravel, like I have


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Be careful about black sand, its like a black car, shows all the dirt, including poop. You want poop colored gravel, like I have


So THAT'S why your tank looks clean all the time??!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Shelly good job on the tank reno. Good to see you have come to dark side. The fish look more comfortable with the sand. Keep up the good work.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

now you need a background


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just paint it sky blue.


----------

